# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  منوعااااااااااااااات - (يمشي بعد سقوطه من ارتفاع 12 ألف قدم)

## yassirali66

*

كُتب لمدرب  القفز الحر بالمظلة جيمس لي  حياة جديدة بعد وقوعه من ارتفاع 12 ألف قدم  بدون وقوع أي خدش في جسمه،  بفضل مساعدة أصدقائه الذين كانوا يقفزون معه.


<font size="6"><font color="#FF0000">


                                                                                                               ونشرت صحيفة دايلي ميل البريطانية   مقطع فيديو يظهر لحظة سقوطه من المروحية وهو فاقد للوعي حتى وصل إلى الأرض   بسلام، وعندما استعاد وعيه لم يتذكر ما حدث، غير أن الكاميرا المثبتة على   قمة خوذته سجلت اللحظات الأكثر رعباً في حياته.

عن سبب فقدانه الوعي قالت الصحيفة: "على ارتفاع 12 ألف، وأثناء تدريب   مجموعة من الرياضيين على تقنيات القفز الحر،  أُصيب جيمس من قبل مظلي أخر   عن طريق الخطأ، الأمر الذي أفقده الوعي وجعله يسقط من الطائرة".

وتابعت: "أثناء سقوطه الحر، لاحظ أحد هواة القفز بالمظلات أن شيئاً ما خطأ،   فوضعية جيمس غير سليمة، الأمر الذي جعله يخبر زميله بلغة الإشارة بتخوفه،   فقرر كلاهما تأجيل فتح مظلاتهما والسباحة في الهواء للوصول إلى جيمس،   تفقدوه ليجدوا أنه غائب عن الوعي، مما دعاهم لفتح مظلته لحفظ حياته. 

*

----------


## yassirali66

*إيقاف امرأة تتعلم قيادة السيارة برفقة ببغاء بدلاً من سائق مؤهل

 



أوقفت الشرطة البريطانية امرأة  تتعلم قيادة السيارة على أحد الطرق السريعة  بمقاطعة يوركشاير الغربية  وبرفقتها ببغاء، بدلاً من سائق مؤهل.

                                                                                                               وقالت هيئة الإذاعة البريطانية (بي  بي  سي) إن الشرطة أوقفت سيارة المرأة على الطريق السريع (إم 62) وكان معها   ببغاؤها الأليف فقط.

وتملي القوانين البريطانية على حاملي الرخص المؤقتة لتعلم القيادة أن   يكونوا برفقة سائقين مؤهلين، وتحظر عليهم قيادة السيارات على الطرق   السريعة.

واضافت بي بي سي أن الشرطة حجزت على سيارة المرأة لأن الببغاوات لا يُسمح   لها بالإشراف على السائقين المتعلمين، ووجهت إلى المرأة تهم القيادة بدون   إشراف سائق مؤهل، والسير على الطرقات السريعة.

ونسبت إلى متحدث باسم شرطة مقاطعة يوركشاير قوله: "إن قواعد الطرق موجودة   لأسباب وجيهة جداً، ومن المهم التذكير بأن هذه السيدة في حال ارتكبت حادث   سير فإن شركات التأمين لن تغطي الأضرار، لأنها غير مرخصة للقيام بمثل هذه   الرحلة". 

*

----------


## yassirali66

*خلاف بين صديقين حول الشعر والنثر ينتهي بالقتل

 



يبدو أن المثل القائل:" الخلاف لا  يفسد للود قضية"، لا يحظى بتفضيل حتى  بين المثقفين، عندما أقدم شاب روسي  على قتل صديقه بعدما تجادلا حول  رؤيتهما لكل من الشعر والنثر.

                                                                                                               وقال محققون في منطقة سفيردلوفسك   بجبال الاورال الروسية أمس الأربعاء إن معلماً سابقاً قتل صديقه بعد ان   دخلا في نقاش وهما مخموران حول من أفضل من الآخر .. الشعر أم النثر.

وقال الفرع الاقليمي للجنة التحقيقات الاتحادية في بيان "احتدم الجدال   الأدبي سريعاً وتحول الى شجار انتهى بأن قتل عاشق الشعر البالغ من العمر 53   عاماً خصمه بسكين".

وجاء في البيان إن المشتبه به هرب من منزله في بلدة ايربت حيث قتل المجني   عليه (67 عاماً) بعد الجدال الذي احتدم بينهما في 20 يناير كانون الثاني   واختبأ في منزل صديق اخر في قرية قريبة قبل ان تعثر الشرطة عليه وتعتقله.

وجاء الحادث بعد أربعة اشهر من جدال حول نظريات الفيلسوف الالماني ايمانويل   كانت -الذي عاش في القرن الثامن عشر- انتهى الى مقتل رجل بالرصاص في متجر   للبقالة في جنوب روسيا.

*

----------


## yassirali66

*بحجة التقشف
                                                                       يطرد 170 موظفاً عبر يوتيوب

 



أثار حاكم مقاطعة ريو نيغور في  الارجنتين البرتو ويريتيلنك موجة استنكار  بإعلانه عبر يوتيوب صرف 170 من  أصل 340 موظفاً مهماً في المنطقة بحجة  التقشف.

                                                                                                               وبدلاً من التوجه مباشرة الى   الموظفين، بث مساء الثلاثاء شريطاً مسجلاً على يوتيوبK موضحاً أن اجراءات   التقشف هذه ضرورية لمواجهة تراجع الاموال العامة المتوافرة.

وقال الحاكم المقاطعة الواقعة في منطقة باتاغونيا في رسالته "قررت خفض عدد   الموظفين الرسميين في المقاطعة بنسبة 50 %، أما الذين سيحتفظون بوظائفهم   ستخفض أجورهم بنسبة 15 %".

يُذكر أن مقاطعة ريو نيغرو هي منطقة زراعية وسياحية تضم مدينة باريلوتشي في جبال الأنديس. 

*

----------


## yassirali66

*يرفض بيع لوحة سيارته بـ 10 ملايين ريال لأنها هدية من صديقه
<font size="6"><font color="#FF0000">




رفض مقيم  مصري بالرياض بيع لوحة مركبته  المميزة بقيمة تجاوزت 3 ملايين ريال، على  الرغم من أن راتبه لا يتخطى 4  آلاف ريال وسيارته لا تتعدى قيمتها 12 ألف  ريال.

                                                                                                               وأكد مالك السيارة هشام الببلي  لقناة  أم بي سي أنه يرفض بيع لوحة مركبته رغم ضغوط الأسرة والأصدقاء وفاءً  لصديقه  السعودي الذي أهداه المركبة وهي صداقة دامت سنين طويلة.

وعلى الرغم من أن طراز سيارته يعود إلى 1998، إلا أن لوحة السيارة المميزة   كانت السبب الرئيسي في أن يستوقفونه السعوديين في الطرق من أجل شراء لوحته   وهي (س س س 1)، إذ بدأت بقيمة 200 ألف مع المركبة، ووصلت إلى 3 ملايين   ريال.

وأضاف الببلي أنه اصبح لا يتحرك بالسيارة، ويسخدم التاكسي كي يتجنب الازعاج   المستمر من الذين يستوقفونه من أجل شرائها، مؤكداً عدم نيته بيع اللوحة  لو  وصل المبلغ إلى 10 ملايين ريال. 


*

----------


## yassirali66

*بعدما نشرت صورة لها على إنستغرام
                                                                      سعودي يعرض مليون ريال لمن يقنع ممثلة بالزواج منه

 
                                                                                       الممثلة السعودية ريم عبد الله                                          


أثارت صورة نشرتها الممثلة  السعودية ريم عبد الله لها عبر حسابها على  إنستغرام إعجاب أحد متابعيها،  إلى حد أنه تقدم بطلب مغر للغاية لمن ينجح  في إقناعها بالزواج منه. 

                                                                                                                                                                 كانت بداية ريم عبد الله  الفنية من خلال مشاركتها في الجزء  الـ 15 من المسلسل الكوميدي طاش ما طاش                                          

                                     وكتب المعجب تعقيباً منه على صورة  ريم  والتي ظهرت فيها بإطلالة بدوية، بأنه يعرض مبلغ 500 ألف ريال سعودي  لمن  يقنعها بالزواج منه، بعدما اعتبر صورتها بأنها تجسد جمال النجمة  السعودية.

وقال موقع قناة أم بي سي: "امتد عرض المعجب المغري والذي لقب على الإنترنت   بـ "مجنون ريم" إلى استعداده لدفع مبلغ مليون ريال سعودي كمهر لريم عبد   الله"

وظهرت ريم عبد الله بإطلالتها البدوية، في إطار مشاركتها في أحدث مسلسلاتها   "رعود المزن"، والذي يشارك في بطولته نخبة من نجوم الدراما الأردنية، ومن   بينهم عبير عيسى، وياسر المصري، وهو من إخراج أحمد دعيبس، وسيعرض في  إبريل  (نيسان) 2014.

وكانت بداية ريم عبد الله الفنية من خلال مشاركتها في الجزء الـ 15 من   المسلسل الكوميدي "طاش ما طاش"، مع عبد الله السدحان وناصر القصبي، لتلمع   بعد هذا في العديد من المسلسلات الناجحة، ومنها "هوامير الصحراء"، و"أيام   السراب"، والجزء الثاني من "بيني وبينك".

*

----------


## yassirali66

*لبناني يبتكر جهازاً يحول النفايات إلى فحم بـ15 دقيقة

 



ابتكر البروفسور اللبناني جميل  ريما جهازاً يحول  النفايات الى فحم بـ15  دقيقة للتخفيف من أزمة النفايات  المتكدسة على الأراضي اللبنانية التي تهدد  صحة المواطنين.

                                                                                                               وتكمن أهمية الاختراع في معالجة   النفايات المنزلية ونفايات المستشفيات، والأدوية المنتهية الصلاحية،   ونفايات المسالخ، أي كل النفايات المتنازع على مصيرها حالياً، بحسب حديث   جميل ريما للوكالة الوطنية للاعلام.

وأفاد أنه سيرسل آلة إلى الجنوب سعتها 3 طن ونصف وستعالج نفايات منطقة يسكن   فيها نحو 100 ألف شخص، لافتاً إلى أن كمية النفايات في لبنان تقدر بـ  4000  طن يومياً، اي يحتاج لبنان إلى 100 آلة لتغطية كافة المناطق  اللبنانية.

وبحسب الوكالة، سيقدم ريما اليوم الخميس عرضاً في بيروت أمام المواطنين   للتعريف بهذا الجهاز وأهميته في التخفيف من حدة التلوث البيئي ومن الأموال   الطائلة التي تنفقها الدولة على مشاريع إعادة التدوير التي تستخدم فيها   مادة المازوت.

وأكد أنه المشروع الأول من نوعه، ليس على مستوى لبنان فحسب، إنما على مستوى   العالم، وقد نال عليه براءة اختراع من الدولة اللبنانية، وتطلب عملاً   عامين كاملين وتخطت التكلفة الـ 200 ألف دولار. 

*

----------


## yassirali66

*
تجربة انتظار الطعام عبر تقنية rollercoaster
                                                                      مطعم ذكي في الكويت يقدم الطعام في 10 ثوان

 



افتتح مطعم ذكي في الكويت يعتمد  في خدماته على تقنيات حديثة، إذ يقدم  لزبائنه وجباتهم بشكل آلي بعد طلبها  عن طريق شاشة مزودة بها كل طاولة.

                                                                                                                                                                 يقتصر عمال الموظفين في  المطعم على توفير ما يحتاجه الزبون  من وسائل الراحة للاستمتاع بالأطباق  التي تتناسب مع مختلف الأذوا                                          

                                     ولا يتطلب إيصال الطلب إلى الزبون في   الصالة الداخلية سوى 10 ثوان بالاعتماد على آلية حركية متطورة تسمى   rollercoaster لا تحتاج إلى الطاقة الكهربائية، وذلك بعد 20 دقيقة فقط من   الطلب وضمن أجواء عائلية مميزة  للكبار والصغار على حد سواء.

واستطاع Pop a loop نقل التجربة الألمانية الرائدة في هذا المجال، حيث   يعتبر أول فرع يتم افتتاحه خارج ألمانيا، بعد أن تم افتتاح 4 فروع داخلها،   ويوفر للزبائن فرصة اختيار الأطعمة التي يرغبون بتناولها من مجموعة كبيرة   ومتنوعة من الأطباء الشهية التي يقدمها وذلك بعد استعراضها على الشاشة   الموضوعة أمامهم.

ويقتصر عمال الموظفين في المطعم على توفير ما يحتاجه الزبون من وسائل   الراحة للاستمتاع بالأطباق التي تتناسب مع مختلف الأذواق، والتي تشمل أطعمة   كويتية من ثقافة البلاد، إضافة إلى مأكولات عربية وغربية كالبيرغر   والمعكرونة وأنواع متعددة من السلطات والمقبلات والحلويات.

وعبر مايكل ماك مالك سلسلة مطاعم rollercoaster في ألمانيا عن سعادته بنقل   أفكاره خارج الحدود الألمانية، مؤكداً ثقته بقدرة مالك المطعم المهندس  محمد  الغنجري على إنجاح هذه الفكرة بهدف تعميمها على باقي الدول في  المنطقة  العربية، بحسب صحيفة الأنباء الكويتية اليوم الخميس

*

----------


## yassirali66

* 
9000 دولار راتباً شهرياً لفتاة وظيفتها الأكل !

<font size="6"><font color="#FF0000">


 


“Park Seo-yeon” فتاة كورية تبلغ من العمر 35 عاماً ابتسم   لها الحظ واستطاعت أن تجد عملا مريحا من داخل البيت ومن المطبخ بالتحديد   فهي تحصل على 9000 دولار شهريا نظير عملها الغريب...







  





“Park Seo-yeon”  فتاة كورية تبلغ من العمر 35 عاماً ابتسم لها الحظ  واستطاعت أن تجد عملا  مريحا من داخل البيت ومن المطبخ بالتحديد فهي تحصل  على 9000 دولار شهريا  نظير عملها الغريب في تحضير الطعام والقيام بأكله  أمام عدسة كاميرا  الكمبيوتر الخاص بها في بث مباشر ويشاهدها آلاف الناس  طوال 3 ساعات.



وتحصل  على المال عبر كل مشاهد يرسل لها بالون الكتروني قيمته 100 يوان  كوري “9  سنت أميركي”، وتحصل عادة في الجلسة الواحدة على 1000$ في مدة الـ 3  ساعات  وقد يصل دخل الفتاة في بعض الأشهر إلى ما فوق العشرة ألاف دولار  أمريكي.

 ومعظم متابعين هذه الفتاة على موقعها على كاميرا الويب هم من الناس  الذين  لايستطيعون أكل الكثير من الطعام بسبب الريجيم أو نتيجة الأمراض ولكن   رؤية أشخاص يأكلون أمامهم يجلب لهم السعادة.!  


*

----------


## yassirali66

* 
 رجل سعودي طلق زوجته بسبب محاولتها التشبه بكيم كارداشيان.ابتغاء منها لإعجاب و تقدير الزوج.

 
  قالت المرأة السعودية التي تعيش في أبها أنها خطرت لها هذه الفكرة بعدما   لاحظت إعجاب زوجها لبطلة تلفزيون الواقع "كيم كارداشيان"، مما دفعها   لمحاولة التشبه بها فسرعان ما غيرت تسريحة شعرها لتجعلها مماثلة لتسريحة   "كيم" وقصدت عيادة التجميل لإجراء التغييرات اللازمة لتصبح تشبهها.
 "لاحظت إعجابه بكيم كارداشيان، فحاولت أن أصبح أشبهها قدر الإمكان، بل و   أجمل" هذا ما قالته السيدة لجريدة صدى السعودية.وأضافت "غيرت شعري و زرت   عيادة جراح التجميل عدة مرات حتى إني حاولت أن أقلد مشيتها لأجعله ينجذب   إلي أكثر، ولكن النتيجة لم تكن كما توقعت"
 فما كان من الزوج إلا أن بدأ موجة من الخلافات مع زوجته حول ما فعلته   وكانت نهاية هذه الخلافات أنه قرر أن يطلقها بسبب ما فعلته و يتزوج بإمرأة   أخرى.وهذه ليست الحالة الوحيدة التي يحاول بها شخص التشبه بأحد من   المشاهير.فالبعض ينفق آلاف الدولارات و أكثر على عمليات التجميل لمحاولة   التشبه بشخص ما من مشاهير الفن.
 ويعتبر محاولة الشخص لتغيير نفسه بهدف أن يشبه شخصا آخر هو "ظاهرة  إختلال  نفسي" لا بد من معالجتها حيث يظن الشخص أنه في تقليده لشخص ما من   المشاهير يرتقي بنفسه لمستوى أعلى ليحصل على إعجاب أكثر ممن هم حوله فيحاول   أن يصبح نسخة عن شخص ما بشكله ومشيته وطريقة كلامه.
 بينما الحقيقة أنه يخدع نفسه ويمثل على نفسه ومن حوله.والسبب الأكثر  لهذه  الظاهرة هو أساليب الضغط النفسي التي تفرض على الأشخاص في الوقت  الحالي  حول مظهرهم، ومعايير الجمال الكثيرة التي يبثها الإعلام والتي لا  تكون في  أغلب الأحيان طبيعية حيث يستخدم الإعلام صورا لأشخاص مثاليين لا  يوجد  مثلهم في الحياة الطبيعية وإنما فقط بعد الكثر من عمليات التجميل و  الكثير  من الفوتوشوب.لذلك هذه القضايا غالبا ما تحمل جذور عميقة لمشاكل  مجتمعية  يجب معالجتها وقد يكون أول خطوات معالجتها في هذه الحالة هو  التوعية حول  الضغط الذي تمارسه وسائل الإعلام والصور المغلوطة التي تبثها  حول المظهر  المثالي للأشخاص.

*

----------


## yassirali66

*اكتشاف يهز الأوساط العلمية عن مثلث برمودا

اكتشف عالم المحيطات الدكتور ميير فيرلاجن ، هرمين ضخمين   يعتقد أنهما من الزجاج على عمق 2000 متر تحت سطح البحر وباستخدام بعض   الأجهزة الأخرى اكتشف العلماء أن هذين الهرمين مصنوعان من الكريستال وأنهما   أكبر 3 مرات من هرم خوفو.









اكتشف عالم المحيطات الدكتور ميير فيرلاجن ، هرمين ضخمين يعتقد أنهما من   الزجاج على عمق 2000 متر تحت سطح البحر وباستخدام بعض الأجهزة الأخرى   اكتشف العلماء أن هذين الهرمين مصنوعان من الكريستال وأنهما أكبر 3 مرات من   هرم خوفو.
وبحسب ما أورده موقع اليوم السابع  المصري يعتقد دكتور ميير،  أنه إذا تمت  العديد من الدراسات على هذه المنطقة وهذين الهرمين سوف يمكننا  من معرفة  الكثير من المعلومات التي يمكن أن تفسر هذه الظواهر الغريبة  المتعقلة  بمثلث برمودة.

 تم إعلان هذا الاكتشاف، في مؤتمر صحفي في الباهاما، كما تم إعلان أن   التكنولوجيا التي تم استخدامها في بناء مثل هذين الهرمين غير معروفة لنا   حتى الآن كما يعتقد العلماء أن تجميع المعلومات المطلوبة للدراسات لن تكون   سهلة بالمرة.
الأرض التي بنيت عليها… والتحول القطبي؟ هناك العديد من  العلماء الذين  يتفقون على أن هذين الهرمين قد تم بناؤهما على الأرض فوق سطح  البحر وبعد  التحول القطبي الذى يعتقد علماء الجيولوجيا أنه حدث للأرض منذ  قديم الزمان  أدى إلى انهيار القشرة الأرضية وحدوث العديد من الزلازل  المدمرة  والتسونامي الضخم أدى إلى طمر الهرمين تحت سطح البحر.


وهناك  مجموعة أخرى من العلماء التي ربطت اختفاء جزيرة أطلانتس بهذين  الهرمين  وبمنطقة مثلث برمودا نفسها والذين يعتقدون أن هذين الهرمين هما  حجر الزاوية  لإمداد هذه الجزيرة بالطاقة منذ أكثر من 100 عام. 

*

----------


## yassirali66

*مجموعة صور جميلة وغريبة 



















*

----------


## yassirali66

* حكمت .. عدلت.. امنت... فنمت...

 

*

----------


## yassirali66

*فِي سُوريَا تُقتَل ﺎلبراءَة ﻣن ﺎلوريد ﺈلى ﺎلورِيدْ .. ۈ العَربُ نِيامٌ ﻣن ﺎلمُحيطِ ﺈلَى الخَليج


*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*اجمل منوعات من اجمل ياسر66
شكرا يا دفعه على الروائع !!
*

----------


## yassirali66

* 


عصفور يقف على السور أثنا تساقط الجليد في ولاية كالورينا (أ ب) 

  


استراحة جندي من دولة جنوب السودان 

  


من داخل مسجد الشيخ زايد في أبوظبي  




*

----------


## yassirali66

* 


الرئيس المخلوع محمد مرسي أثناء محاكمته في قضية الهروب من السجن إبان ثورة يناير (التلفزيون المصري) 

  


السلطات الصحية في هونغ كونغ بدأت التخلص من آلاف الدواجن بعد اكتشاف بؤرة لإنفلونزا الطيور (أ ب)  


*

----------


## yassirali66

*

رجل باكستاني يصنع سلة في لاهور    

  


أوباما يحضر خطابه السنوي داخل مكتبه في البيت الأبيض (رويترز)  
*

----------


## yassirali66

* 


فرحة وسط أعضاء من البرلمان التونسي بعد إقرار دستور جديد للبلاد (رويترز) 

  


عامل يتسلق قبة في الملعب الأولمبي خلال الاستعدادات لدورة الألعاب الشتوية في روسيا (رويترز)  



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب ياسر الموهوب

*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*مشكور ياسر على الابداعات
                        	*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*كل الشكر يا ياسر على المتعة الشيقة ونرجو ان تواصل فقد اصبحت الصفحة اكثر روعة 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*ممكن اصدق اي شي يا عزيزي ياسر 
إلا قصة المصري دي والوفاء للسعودي 
وسيارة هكر قديمة 
هههههههههه 10 ملاين ريال ومصري 
كيف أصدق بس كيف ؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تسلم الحبيب ياسر الموهوب




تسلم ياغالي
وعودا حميدا
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

اجمل منوعات من اجمل ياسر66
شكرا يا دفعه على الروائع !!




غايتو كان 66 سنة التخرج شوف ليك زول غيري

*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيف الدين المقبول
					

كل الشكر يا ياسر على المتعة الشيقة ونرجو ان تواصل فقد اصبحت الصفحة اكثر روعة 



دائما تاتي كلماتك دافئه وقويه واحس بصدقها وقوتها
شكرا المقبول


*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

مشكور ياسر على الابداعات




*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

ممكن اصدق اي شي يا عزيزي ياسر 
إلا قصة المصري دي والوفاء للسعودي 
وسيارة هكر قديمة 
هههههههههه 10 ملاين ريال ومصري 
كيف أصدق بس كيف ؟؟؟؟؟




*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					


غايتو كان 66 سنة التخرج شوف ليك زول غيري




هههههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!
معقوله ؟؟؟؟
كده مفروض اكون جد لأغلبية الاونلايناب !!
*

----------

